# Comment supprimer un SMS.iMessage envoyé par erreur



## Dartflag (2 Mai 2020)

Bonjour a tous,
ce matin c'est la bourde. Je voulais envoyer un message confidentiel a ma soeur et je l'ai envoyé au groupe que j'ai créé deux jours plutôt par erreur ou est aussi ma soeur. Donc au niveau confidentialité, je sais on fait beaucoup mieux de nos jours. 

je cherche depuis plus d'une heure sur internet, mais ca semble impossible. A part du supprimer le message de mon iPad, mais moi je veux le supprimer du telephone des destinataires non concernés par le message.
auriez vous des solutions a mon probleme?
je vous remercie de votre aide

Fred


----------



## Chris K (2 Mai 2020)

Quand c’est parti... c’est parti.
Tu peux retourner la question : quelqu’un pourrait-il supprimer un sms reçu sur ton téléphone... ?


----------



## Dartflag (2 Mai 2020)

effectivement c'est un peu mon problème qu'il soit parti 
meme en retournant la question, ca me dérangerait aucunement qu'un message ne me concernant pas soit effacé de mon telephone. Ca m'éviterait de me faire du soucis sur un sujet ou je n'ai pas tous les elements


----------



## Gwen (2 Mai 2020)

Malheureusement, c'est impossible. Tu ne peut effacer des envois que sur ton propre téléphone.


----------



## Dartflag (2 Mai 2020)

ok, donc merci de vos retours. comme cela ca va m'éviter de chercher durant toute la journée 
je vais pouvoir me manger les doigts ce midi en salade


----------

